# Free Love Spoon Patterns



## LSIrish

Mike and I are getting ready to get snowed-in again with this newest storm headed across the mid-west.

In preparation to be without power or unable to get out of the house I thought I had better get my next carving project ready to whittle away the hours … and I thought that maybe you would like to join me!

I decided on a Grape Handle Welsh Love Spoon. The links to the basic techniques to Welsh Love Spoon Carving our posted on my blog at LSIrish.com.

The *Free Pattern Package download zip file *for the patterns are posted on our pattern website home page at Art Designs Studio.

The package includes all four views, all four pencil shaded drawings, and photos of all four sides. Hope you enjoy!!!!


----------



## Toolz

Thanks ! Your patterns are fantastic


----------



## murch

Very cool. Beautiful spoon.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks, Susan. Keep up the great work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LSIrish

Ahh, you guys! Nice words like that will get you everywhere with me … 

If you have a chance to carve this one I sure would love to see photos!


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent website with a plethora of great patterns.

Here's one of my favorites. Keep doing the good work LSIrish!


----------

